# Breitere Reifen aus Crossbike



## Ray1983 (6. November 2007)

Nabend,
ich habe mir Anfangs des Jahres nen günstiges Crossbike geholt, um nen bisschen Sport zu machen. Bin aber dadurch das ich am Teutoburger Wald wohne auf den Mountainbike geschmack gekommen. Nun ärgern mich bei der nassen Jahreszeit meine schmalen Reifen. Gibts da ne möglichkeit was in richtung Mountainbike drauf zu machen? Ich denke mal wenn mir der Sport weiter so viel spass macht werde ich mir ca Anfang 2009 nen ordentliches Bike kaufen. Brauche also nur was fürn Übergang. Ist es moglich einfach 26 Zoll Räder, die ich mir gebraucht bei eBay oder so besorge, umzubauen. An den V-Brakes habe ich gesehen das da noch platz nach unten ist! Ich denke mal das es Schwer wird auf den 28 Zoll breitere Reifen zu ziehen, ist ja nicht mehr so viel Spielraum. 

Hier mal mal Daten zu meinem Bike: Es handelt sich um das Bocas X 20 von B.OC

Alurahmen 6061 T4/T6
Federgabel Suntour mit 50mm Federweg
Shimano Deore 24-Gang Schaltwerk
V-Bremsen
Rahmen 	Alu 6061 T4/T6
Rahmenhöhen 	51,56,60cm
Farbe 	schwarz-silber
Gabel 	Suntour SF-CR850-700, Federweg 50 mm
Steuersatz 	VP A-71, Ahead gedichtet, 1 1/8"
Lenker 	Bocas Alu Riserbar, Breite 600mm
Vorbau 	Bocas Adjust-Stem, Neigung verstellbar
Sattel 	Bocas Cross
Sattelstütze 	Bocas Post, 30,2mm
Bremsen 	Promax Alu V-Bremsen
Bremshebel 	Shimano ST-EF50-8, Schalt- Bremshebel
Schalthebel 	Shimano ST-EF50-8, Schalt- Bremshebel
Schaltwerk 	Shimano Deore RD-M530SGS, 24-Gang
Umwerfer 	Shimano
Kurbelgarnitur 	Suntour 48/38/28 Z.
Kurbellängen 	170mm (RH41,46cm), 175mm (ab RH51cm)
Innenlager 	Patronenlager
Pedale 	Wellgo
Kassette 	8-Fach, 13-32 Z.
Kette 	KMC
Nabe VR 	Bocas Alu,gedichtet, 36 Loch
Nabe HR 	Bocas Alu,gedichtet, 36-Loch
Felgen 	Alex ID-19, Hohlkammer, 36 Loch
Speichen 	Niro
Bereifung 	Kenda Cross 700x35C
Extras 	Alurahmen, Federgabel, Deore 24-Gang Schaltwerk
Gewicht 	ca. 14 kg

Ich danke euch schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## ralleycorse (6. November 2007)

?? Du willst26Zoll Räder auf ein 28 Zoll Radl packen?
Das wird Probleme geben, ich denke da zb. an die Position der Bremssockel etc.

Warum nicht erstmal ein vernünftiger Reifen? Vielleicht ist ein Maxxis besser:
Maxxis Larsen MiMo CX (siehe www.silberfische.net), jedenfalls ist ein guter Reifen schon viiiiiel besser als ein schlechter 

der Lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray1983 (6. November 2007)

Ja gut, wird dann wohl auch billiger als wenn ich 2 komplette Räder ersetze. Wobei dann wohl meine Klemmschutzbleche nicht mehr dazwischen passen. Und ich bei jeder fahrt zusaue.


----------



## ralleycorse (6. November 2007)

hm, die Maxxis sollten nicht breiter sein (auch "nur" 700x35mm).
Aber an das zusauen musste Dich eh gewöhnen ;-), macht auch Spass!


----------



## Ray1983 (6. November 2007)

Das ich im Gelände nicht sauber bleibe ist klar. Ich meine ja auch wenn man mal schnell zum Laden um die Ecke will und die Strasse ist nass. Am besten ich Frage mal beim Händler wo ich das Bike gekauft habe, was die so für Reifen empfehlen.


----------



## Kendooo (6. November 2007)

Von Schwalbe gäbs auch den Little Albert in 29". Hat dann aber 2,1" Breite. Vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren. Nicht ganz so stark profiliert ist der Smart Sam, dafür gibts den in 1,6". Oder schau nach Cyclocross-Reifen.


----------



## Jagdfalke (26. November 2007)

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Nachtrag an dieser Stelle:

Ab und an gibt's noch den Schwalbe Black Jack in 28" und in einer Breite von 1,9" bei Ebay. Den Reifen hatte ich auch schon und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein richtig guter Geländereifen für 28" Räder.

Leider hat Schwalbe den Reifen aus dem Programm genommen, deswegen ist er nur noch sporadisch zu finden. Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Ray1983 (26. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Habe jetzt endlich mal Zeit mich um neuer Reifen zu kümmer. Jetzt wo es im Wald doch sehr matschig ist!


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Januar 2008)

Ray1983 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tip. Habe jetzt endlich mal Zeit mich um neuer Reifen zu kümmer. Jetzt wo es im Wald doch sehr matschig ist!



Habe Deinen Beitrag leider erst jetzt gelesen. Ich wohne auch am Teutoburger Wald (in Bielefeld) und habe für mein 28" Cyclocrossrad auch möglichst breite Reifen gesucht, die gerade noch in den Rahmen passen.

Habe mir dann bei "Feine Räder" zwei Smart Sam Sport black-skin 42-622 zum Stückpreis von EUR 17,- gekauft. Fährt sich durch die für ein Crossrad recht große Breite auch auf ruppigen Schotterpisten erstaunlich komfortabel. Fahre öfter mit anderen MTBlern im Teuto herum und kann mit denen wunderbar in der Gruppe fahren.


----------



## Ray1983 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich komme ebenfalls aus Bielefeld. Komme nur leider letzte Zeit selten zum biken.  Ich habe mir bei BOC den Schwalbe Cross Marathon Reifen gekauft. Und der fährt sich Super. Auch auf Strasse um einiges besser. Und im Wald dreht das Hinterrad bei nassem Boden auch nicht mehr durch. Wo fahrt ihr denn meistens. Ich fahr meisten dem Kam nach Werther oder den Hermansweg richtung Oerlinghausen. Habe mir jetz nen Fahrradträger für Auto gekauft und werd dann öfterm mal in Detmold (Fehlmannstot, usw) fahren. 

Ray


----------

